# DVB - alles Versucht - Bin ich zu blöd?

## Meister_Li

Tja... ich glaube, ich habe bisher alles versucht um meine DVB Karte unter Linux zum Laufen zu kriegen (die einzige fessel an windows). Doch ich kriege es beim besten willen nicht hin! Ich habe die Teriebe in den Kernel als Module einkompiliert, ich habe mir etliche linux-tv Versionen runtergeladen... alles ohne erfolg! nicht einmal szap bekommt zugriff auf die Karte! Ausserdem gibt es beim besten willen bei mir keine /dev/video sondern nur /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 u.s.w. Was soll ich machen?!

Ich benutze eine KNC One TV Station DVB-S (Phillips Chip ohne Hardware decoder)

Danke schonmal, 

Meister_Li

----------

## Linuxpeter

Versuch doch mal, ob du mittels deiner TV-App auf dieses device,

welches du da hast, zugreifen kannst?

----------

## Meister_Li

Tja... ich bekomme beim starten von xawtv leider folgenden output: 

WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.

can't open /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0: Operation not supported

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

v4l2: open /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0: Operation not supported

v4l2: open /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0: Operation not supported

v4l: open /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0: Operation not supported

no video grabber device available

----------

## ruth

hi,

nunja, wie du schon gesagt hast:

ohne hardware decoder...

und der würde dir ein /dev/video erzeugen... *grins*

die gerätdateien, die du hast liefern einen rohen mpeg2 strom,

der z.b. durch den mplayer decodiert werden muss...

mit xawtv ist hier kein weiterkommen - glaubs mir... *gg*

wenn du keinen hardware mpeg2 decoder hast, brauchst du einen software - decoder.

und das ist z.b. der mplayer... (see manpage for details...)

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Meister_Li

Klar! Aber KMplayer findet keinen Treiber! (Wenn ich unter TV mein Device angebe)  :Sad: 

Und vdr will sich nicht emergen lassen!  :Sad: (((

Fehlermeldung:

cat: CVS/Root: No such file or directory

(cd driver; make)

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1/work/linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1/driver'

Makefile:102: /lib/modules/2.6.6/build/Rules.make: No such file or directory

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/lib/modules/2.6.6/build/Rules.make'.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1/work/linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1/driver'

make: *** [dvb] Error 2

>>> Install linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1 into /var/tmp/portage/linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1/image/ category media-tv

Makefile:102: /lib/modules/2.6.6/build/Rules.make: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target `/lib/modules/2.6.6/build/Rules.make'.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-1.0.1 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 35, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

 Was soll ich machen?

----------

## ank666

Naja den linuxtv-dvb Treiber auf einem 2.6er Kernel System zu emergen, macht wenig Sinn, 

da du den Support für DVB Karten ja direkt im Kernel hast und dafür keine weiteren Treiber nötig sind.

Allerdings machen die KNC One TV Station DVB-S und die Terratec Cinergy noch ein bisschen Streß.

----------

## Meister_Li

Und gibt es da schon eine Lösung? Ich meine für meine Karte?

----------

## LockeAverame

ein blick in die linuxtv mailingliste sollte auf alle fälle helfen.

idR brauchste nur die passenden treiber im kernel zu backen, die 2.6er kernel headers verwenden und mit scan aus dem linuxtv projekt die passenden frequenzen abscannen (oder war scan dvb-t only?).

sobald szap was sinnvolles ausspuckt mit deiner channels.conf dürfte es unter mythtv zB laufen.

----------

## Meister_Li

So... scheinabr hab' ich jetzt was zustande gebracht.. ich habe KaxTV kompiliert und es läuft! Jedoch findet es beim Scannen keine Sender! Es Sagt aber auch keine Fehlermeldung! könnte es daran ligen, das nur ein Astra Sattelit eingetragen ist (19°)

----------

## Meister_Li

Ich habe gerade gesehen, das es für KaxTV ein Update gibt... jedoch ist das eine .diff Deit... was soll ich dmait machen?

----------

## thedummy

also um dvb ordentlich nutzen zu können brauchst du im /dev/dvb/adapter0/ folgende devices:

demux0  dvr0  frontend0  net0 

zumindest frontend0 und dvr0 wird sicher benötigt.

es scheint einfach als hättest du kein modul für das frontend geladen haben.

mfg z421  :Smile: 

----------

## Meister_Li

Mittlerweile habe ich es hingekriegt! Mit KaxTV! Es findet jetzt Sender und ich kann gucken, time-shiften, radio hören usw super!  :Wink: 

----------

